# Downloading to Kindle for PC



## Fluges (Oct 13, 2010)

Greetings.  I have a Kindle 3 on order.  While I'm waiting, I've installed Kindle for PC and I've ordered two books (free ones, $0.0, from Amazon), to be delivered by Wi Fi.  They haven't turned up and when I go to: tools ... syn and new items, I get the message:  Unable to connect at this time, please try again later.

The Kindle for PC is registered and I can't figure out what the problem may be.  Can anybody help?

Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You don't download to the Kindle for PC by wifi. . . .you just download.  If you sent them to the Kindle for PC you should be able to open them via that program.  

If you sent them to the Kindle, they should be in your archive and you'll be able to d/l them as soon as you get the device, get it charged, and turn on wifi.

If you open Kindle for PC and look in "archived items" you should see the two books there and should be able to download them to that program that way.

Alternatively, you can go to Manage Your Kindle on Amazon and request to 'deliver' it to the Kindle for PC.


----------



## Fluges (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks.  I've downloaded to Kindle for PC and I redelivered via Manage your Kindle.  I got the receipt from Amazon saying they've been downloaded, but they don't appear in my Kindle for PC archive and I get the message 'can't connect at this time, try again later'.

Do you think I should uninstall/reinstall Kindle for PC?


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

It may not be the same problem you're having, but I have had problems with Kindle for Mac losing its link to Amazon - it thinks it is registered, and Amazon shows it as registered, but it isn't really.  If you check the registration on K4M it doesn't show the correct account - it just has some trash characters in it.  I have had to deregister it on Amazon and deregister it on the Mac, and then re-register it from the Mac.  Then it works fine until the next time it forgets who it is.  When that happens, everything on it still works but you can't put anything new on it.

Wally


----------

